
JP Morgan: “Get rid of your pinko, anti-fascist constitutions” - sdoering
http://blogs.euobserver.com/phillips/2013/06/07/jp-morgan-to-eurozone-periphery-get-rid-of-your-pinko-anti-fascist-constitutions/
======
punee
So, where is that quotation from? Oh, sorry, it looks like the "journalist"
was just making shit up and putting it in people's mouths? What garbage.

~~~
deodorel
Really? Well, maybe it's a bit blunt to resume it to that, but that's pretty
much it. Have you read the article?

